# Change Home Folder Name



## pllobell (Oct 17, 2004)

I just set up my new MacBook, and set my short user name to "pj" instead of "PJ". Is there any way to change the case so that it appears as "PJ" when I open up a finder window, short of creating a new account (unless there is a way to transfer everything over to the new account).

I know it seams stupid, but this kind of stuff drives me nuts. 

Thanks.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

pllobell said:


> I just set up my new MacBook, and set my short user name to "pj" instead of "PJ". Is there any way to change the case so that it appears as "PJ" when I open up a finder window, short of creating a new account (unless there is a way to transfer everything over to the new account).
> 
> I know it seams stupid, but this kind of stuff drives me nuts.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi pllobell, the short user name is set to lowercase by default and it's very risky to dabble with that AFAIK ... it can be done, but it has it's risks if you know what I mean.

You can create a new user account but the Short User Name will still be in lowercase...

Here are some links:

ChangeShortName 1.3](this link may take a while to load)[/I]

_*About ChangeShortName*_

_*Caution: Do not rename a user's home folder*_

Be careful and I hope this helps you out.




----------

